# Florida Power and Light



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

FPL must surely be one of the best poco's in the country. They have the most modern CCGT plants, some of the lowest rates in the country and they are also constantly upgrading their distribution infrastructure. I did not observe any derelict infrastructure that FPL owns, unlike most of the infrastructure I see here in the northeast. What's FPL's customer service like?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> FPL must surely be one of the best poco's in the country. They have the most modern CCGT plants, some of the lowest rates in the country and they are also constantly upgrading their distribution infrastructure. I did not observe any derelict infrastructure that FPL owns, unlike most of the infrastructure I see here in the northeast. What's FPL's customer service like?


They make you suffer.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Their cafeteria has great food at a reasonable price.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

I've heard they are experts on Grounding.

Roger


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

MTW said:


> FPL must surely be one of the best poco's in the country. They have the most modern CCGT plants, some of the lowest rates in the country and they are also constantly upgrading their distribution infrastructure. I did not observe any derelict infrastructure that FPL owns, unlike most of the infrastructure I see here in the northeast. What's FPL's customer service like?



FP& L , Got hit real hard in the Hurricane of 2005 .

There were 2 of them , the one that hit in November , Katrina ,

did extensive damage to the Electrical Grid in Florida .

Some areas were without power for a few weeks .



This rebuild might be what you are seeing today .



Don


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> Thanks guys. :laughing::laughing:




http://www.fpl-fraud.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

AcidTrip said:


> http://www.fpl-fraud.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


>



What, its what I found when typing in FPL+bad :laughing::jester:


----------

